# Wilson Yak Tackle Bag



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Guys,

Anyone know of any shops in Brissy that sell these? Looking at upgrading from my milk crate, and this might be just the thing.

Bill.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Any tackle shop would be able to order them in for you but I have not seen one in stock with anybody. If you have a good relationship with your local tackle store they may order one in for you to look at without a committment to buying it from them.....

Kev


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

DennisT has them at the stealth shop at yatla
http://kayakspecialists.com.au/acce...ls-and-bags/p-p-yakcatch-insul-bag-lrg-detail


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Thats not a bad price, i always thought there were up around the $300 mark.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

BCF have one http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/prod ... escription


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

On special this week at our local BCF. After special discount and member discount was only about $70.00. So went and got one for the new Outback. Heading out in the morning so will let you know how it works out. Look the goods.


----------

